# Jailbreak itouch 3.1.3



## Ambri-piotta (14 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
je voulais savoir quel serait le meilleur logiciel pour jailbreaker mon IPOD touch 2G en version 3.1.3  

J'y ai bien réfléchit et je pense que le jailbreak est un bon système. Le truc c'est qu je sais pas trop ce que c'est Cydia...


----------



## sw38 (14 Mai 2010)

Ça se voit que t'y connais rien.
Par contre le jailbreak vu que c'est illégal je crois pas qu'on ait le droit d'en parler librement sur le forum.


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Mai 2010)

Illégal? Pas illégal? 

La question reste ouverte.

Je crois que c'est légal en Europe mais pas aux USA. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, la légalité est floue oui.


----------



## sw38 (14 Mai 2010)

Dans tout les cas j'lui ai MP un tuto pour faire la manoeuvre.


----------



## Ambri-piotta (15 Mai 2010)

Merci pour le tuto mais je crois pas que ce soit illégal. J'ai lu sur un site spécialisé que c'était légal, mais que si on JB notre appareil, Apple fait sauter la garantie. Mais c'est quoi les incinveniants du JB?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mai 2010)

Le logiciel le plus efficace pour jailbreacker est Spirit (il fonctionne sur les modèles iPod et iPhone actuels en 3.1.3). J'ai testé sur un iPhone 3GS et un iPod Touch dernière génération. En plus l'appareil reste très stable (contrairement au feu blackra1n).
Sinon rassure toi, j'offre 100 000  à celui qui me montre l'article du code pénal (ou même civil) qui explique que jailbreacker, mixer ou cuire un iPod que tu as acheté est "illégal" et puni de... Bon ce n'et peut-être pas autorisé par la licence d'utilisation de l'OS de l'appareil rédigée par Apple, et que personne ou presque ne lit, mais franchement, parler "d'illégalité" et donc de comportement délinquant, on est où là ?
Retombez sur Terre...


----------



## sw38 (19 Mai 2010)

Ambri-piotta a dit:


> Merci pour le tuto mais je crois pas que ce soit illégal. J'ai lu sur un site spécialisé que c'était légal, mais que si on JB notre appareil, Apple fait sauter la garantie. Mais c'est quoi les incinveniants du JB?



Inconvénient ca fait sauter la garantie mais pour la retrouver tu restaure à zéro ton appareil via iTunes et ton iPod est comme neuf... Apple n'y verra que du feu.

Sinon bah tu as plus d'avantage que d'inconvénient, personnellement j'sais pas quoi dire de négatif alors que ça fait plus d'un an que j'ai jailbreaker mon appareil.

Sinon oui le jailbreak n'est pas illégal à proprement dit comme télécharger n'est pas illégal. C'est ce que tu fais du jailbreak qui est illégal.


----------

